# Questions about lady!



## djdarkmeat (Apr 14, 2009)

This is very important it's about a plant named Lady, she was planted by a friend that has passed, on March 19, 2009 my best friend died after being in a coma for 2 weeks, a week or so before his accident he was at a friends house and they were tossing a gang of seeds randomly out into their yard, he told them put one of them right here under the storm drain, it just so happened that that spot had a perfect view of the southern sky and got water frequently, it was the only seed that sprouted out of a few hundred that were tossed in the yard, and the kicker is that it started to show up to were everyone noticed it the day of his funeral, wicked right, so naturally this group of akin stoners took this as his personal form of coming back, so we had to keep it alive, well it was in the wrong yard so it needed to be moved, a friend and I dug it up attempt to damge as little roots as possible so we could move it to a location that he had picked out in the woods as his secret spot he called it Kansas after the stoner movie Rolling Kansas, we couldn't transplant the plant as quickly as we wanted so it had to sit in the back of a car for a few hours and I'm afraid it took a fair amount of damage, it's been a week or so we put it in a large pot with an organic soil mix, wanting it to fully recover before we put it in the ground out at Kansas, most of the fan leaves turned necrotic and I cut them off as well as a few other leaves turned necrotic, the top is still tender but it wont stand up by itself, and the main stem is very healthy as well as much of the newer growth seems to be striving, I live in Florida so the weather is very sporadic (from below 70 to above 90), are there any suggestions out there to help this plant along, I want it to be a mother plant that we can start a larger garden with it, so it's imperative it survives, please lone me your infamous wisdom...The Philosopher Stoned signing out.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello Djdarkmeat 

Thats a nice eulogy you have written :aok:

Stop cutting leaves off!

Even if damaged and looking sick, they are still used by the plant.

Has the plant made any recovery in the past week?

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 14, 2009)

After that, water with a dilute b1 transplant fertilizer (Lillymiller's good and cheap) to help reduce root shock and hastening its new growth. Good luck and Keep that girl alive. or if it's a male...make a nice cross. Laters.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, and to clarify I never cut off anything that looked sickly I only cut off completely necrotic leaves (ones that had turned completely crispy and dry to the point that they were falling off on their own) yes it has improved within the past week or so though the top is still quite damaged and droopy, should I be tying to a stake with twine to give it support, it is far too tender to break at the top, the newest growth looks very vital and the main stem is stronger than ever, I will seek out some of that transplant sutff I know the roots could use it, though I am very limited I have the Home Depot and the closest real gardening store is 75 or more miles away...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 15, 2009)

Since it isn't something you add to the water how should I go about using the Lilly Miller's since I have already transplanted to a large pot (3-5 gallons) I wouldn't want to disturb the plant more than it already is by re-transplanting into soil mixed with Lilly Miller's would I (that's what the instructions say on the back of the box)? Thank You.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 15, 2009)

hi there djdarkmeat welcome to the biggest little forum in the world ! nice story about a lady named kansas 10/10 ..is it possible bro to post a picture of kansas this allows us to do a visual inspection . how tall is she i fear that the tap root may be damaged if shes 10inches tall the tap root(main root) can be between 15-30 inches deep depending on ya soil medium ..although she's been replanted this can take upto 3 weeks for recovery if she's been put in another soil medium (different type) have you fed any nutrients to the lass and is their any slow release fertilisers in her soil now !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 15, 2009)

How much daylight is the plant getting?

Yes you may need to stake it up until the plant regains its strength to hold itself stable.

The plant has had a rough ride but with care, will bounce back 

I agree with everything Purp has written, it would help if you can let us see the plant.

What is Lilly Miller's ?

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2009)

LILLY MILLER is a (very common, every Home De Pot and Lowes carries it) stateside garden line of ferts and so forth. LM has a LIQUID b1 transplant fertilizer that you add to water. LM's just a brand name...look for  any kind of b1 liquid fert to help reduce transplant shock. I and a small circle of growers have used it for over 15 years and it improves turnaround time. MJ doesn't respond to price tags (i.e. fancy hydro nutes and other nonsense) they respond to the correct npk's and I find the cheaper the better as long as the girls flourish. I've grown killer harvests for many years just utilizing HomeDePot ferts(Pete's 20-20-20 for veg and Alaska Fish MORBLOOM for bloom and b1 liquid fert for x-plant). I put most of my effort to my soil mix and blasting them with 1kw of hid goodness. Keeper Green...7GE


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 15, 2009)

The Plant is at the Highest point in the city I live in, in the middle of a clearing with a completely clear view of the southern sky as well as an unobstructed view of the East & Western skies, so it pretty much get's all the sunlight it can get...the soil I used is that new Miracle-gro Organic Choice and yes I believe it has some time-release ferts in it, I'm going to purchase some B-1 and see how that effects it, I will work on getting some before & after transplant pics together to put on here...until then share anymore ideas you've got, I love what I've heard so far...Thank You, The Philosopher Stoned


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 15, 2009)

They didn't have any Lilly Miller (or any B-1 Fertilizer for that matter) at The Home Depot, I checked Lowes website and they have a product called Green Light Root Stimulator & Starter Solution, it contains B-1 & Root Growth hormone for treating "transplant shock" I will pick it up tomorrow and begin treatment immediately...I'll keep you posted, The Philosopher Stoned signing out for the night!!!!!!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 15, 2009)

Just my elementary opinion, but if it was my plant, and it's already in Miracle Gro soil, I would let it get established before putting anymore nutrients on it.  I suppose the stuff to reduce transplant shock is okay, that's something I've never done.  

Being that you are growing a weed, too much TLC can be worse for it than just letting nature take its course.  Many a plant has lost its life to too much love. Once it gets strong, resume fertilizing  periodically during the growing season.

Defer to Hippie on any differences of opinion.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 16, 2009)

I wasn't planning on fertilizing it with anything other than this transplant shock treatment, not until it goes into the ground (which could be at least a month down the road) I haven't even decided on a fertilizer yet, though I like the Earth Juice blends for the different life cycles of the plant, but you're right ferts or on down the road, I'm just attempting to stimulate some roots for a speedy recovery.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought the Root Stimulator yesterday and made a gallon and watered the plant, I'll prolly take some pics today, when I went to see it I notice that most of the sickly looking parts (such as what was left of the fan leaves the lowest leaves and the very tip, which was a few days ago simply very tender), has dried up and become necrotic but the newer small leaves that have sprouted since the transplant are vibrant green and rather lush looking. Hope to see improvement, although with the top part so damaged it's hard to say how it will recover, any feedback?


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the before picture...




This was immediatley after we dug Lady out of the ground...
Tommorow I'll load up the current pics so that you can asses the damages, I went ahead and took them from 4 different angles...

The Philosopher Stoned signing out.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is Lady in her current condition (2 Angles):





If you guys need any close ups or other type of pics let me know and I'll go take them and post them, alright these are the pics, have at it...let me know any advice you can give, you see how the lower growth is doing well but the higher you go on the plant the more damaged it is...The Philosopher Stoned signing out...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Lady Week 1: (2 more angles)





Happy 4/20!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> Happy 4/20!


is that a mj plant


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

the before pic is much better. I am not sure what that plant did to deserve what you have been doing to her.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Ya'll stupid man read the whole post before you open your mouth, damn have some respect for the dead, man the plant got damaged in a transplant that is the very first week after transplant, anyway to all ya'll who've been on this thread the plant is looking great, you know I had to check it out on 4/20 since using the root stimulator it has grown alot more growth you guys will love the week 2 pics (the first week after treatment, second week after transplant) I'll take them in a few days (thursday or so)...The Philosopher stoned signing out.......


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 21, 2009)

For one I never said anything about your friend, I only pointed out the plant is in rough shape. As far as ya'll being stupid, no skin off my teeth. If you are going to get all upset over a plant you may want to redirect that question at the closest mirror.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> For one I never said anything about your friend, I only pointed out the plant is in rough shape. As far as ya'll being stupid, no skin off my teeth. If you are going to get all upset over a plant you may want to redirect that question at the closest mirror.


hey there budluv i think he may of directed the post my way..i dunno . anyways plants require the tap root to be 100% in tact therefore this led me to (quote) is that a mj plant ? all respect on my behalf toward the dead and dieing !it looks to me that this plant is around 1 foot tall therefore containing a tap root 2 footish deep ..i dont see 2 feet worth of soil in the transplant bag ! also full well knowing that this plant ? survived as a seed thrown in a garden ! and was then relocated i believe under the circumstances provided it has come down to fate ! with all due respect djdarkmeat ! peace.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 21, 2009)

Wel the post was simply directed at offhand comments not specifically to either one of you, and it wasn't to be taken seriously (although the respect for the dead was a metaphor for the plant symbolizing my friend although I still wasn't serious about that) anyway it is looking quite a bit better now I believe it is growing back some lost roots, whenever it fully recovers it will be put in the ground (a 3ft deep, 3ft wide hole), yes I also believe during the transplant it lost a good amount of roots I know for a fact that some of the taproot was damage when digging it up, but I believe it can potentially recover and thrive if it is taken care of from here on out, besides it's only been 2 weeks alot can happen in the next few...anyway thanx for the posts keep 'em coming.

I do wanna know what to do with the top (very top) everything else seems to be recovering while the very top continues to die, should I top when it recovers a little more, what will be the consequences either way?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 21, 2009)

just cut the dead piece off when you feel it can take the stress.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2009)

SPRITZ it with water occasionally until it begins regrowth. Love and leavit till you see it pullin' out of it's shock. Good luck, my fingies are x'd for ya.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

Are there any methods out there for keeping a female focused on veg growth instead of switching to flowering later in the season, I want to use this plant strictly for clones for the next few years, and I have no where that I can put it inside so I have to be in the great outdoors with this mama, are there any of you with experience with an outdoor clone cycled garden, are there any ways to adjust this with fertilizer routines or things of that nature?


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

The plant looks lovely today, much more lovely than even a couple of days ago, I'll be sure to take some pics later today to show you guys.


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> Are there any methods out there for keeping a female focused on veg growth instead of switching to flowering later in the season, I want to use this plant strictly for clones for the next few years, and I have no where that I can put it inside so I have to be in the great outdoors with this mama, are there any of you with experience with an outdoor clone cycled garden, are there any ways to adjust this with fertilizer routines or things of that nature?


considering the shock and treatment this poor plant has endured, what makes you think it will be a female?..
  The "only" way to prevent flowering is with a "long" light cycle.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay with that said (oh and I checked today with some magnification and I can see female preflowers on all new growth) is there any way to encourage more leafy growth during the flowering season even while it is budding, and how long (seasons) could I keep a plant going in the outdoor enviroment (keep in mind I live in Florida were it rare drops below 50, maybe once in a really cold year)?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 23, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> Okay with that said (oh and I checked today with some magnification and I can see female preflowers on all new growth) is there any way to encourage more leafy growth during the flowering season even while it is budding, and how long (seasons) could I keep a plant going in the outdoor enviroment (keep in mind I live in Florida were it rare drops below 50, maybe once in a really cold year)?


do you know if its its an auto ? the stress this plant has endured IMO suggests it most likely will not be female.. and as the days get shorter the light gets shorter as hick suggeted it requires long light cycles therefore its ineveditable that it will flower anyways. i wish you luck dj but its apparent that mother nature is in charge ! yes you can top the plant to encourage a bushier plant ...but dude this will slow down the growth cycle and is IMO not recommended due to it suffering already ! lets just say that if you were to top it.. you may only end up with a joint or two ! peace good luck !


----------



## 420benny (Apr 23, 2009)

If it recovers and if it puts out some side branches, then you can take some cuttings from a couple lower branches and clone them. Then wait to see what sex the mother will be and decide their future. Good luck with her. I try and shade my sick and wounded plants from direct mid day sun until they perk up. A window screen works great. Position it above the plant and secure it. Sometimes, they perk up quickly from that.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay let's be clear I am no longer asking how to keep it from flowering I simply want to have it grow after it starts flowering, meaning bud development is not improtant because I'm only interested in clones, so if there is a way to keep it on grow instead of bloom ferts or something like that to keep it growing while it flowers, if this isn't possible just tell me, but be clear I'm not trying to keep it from flowering, and I still have the question of keeping a plant going even through the winter months outside is it feasible to keep a mother alive outside for many seasons (no harvesting just cloning)?

I took pics today, they look great I'll post L8r...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

This is Lady at Week 2 (1 Week on the root stimulator): (1st 2 Angles)





Alot more green growth, that's a good sign...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

It is a long summer bud. Just try not to love her or him too much. The one thing that gets most first timers into trouble is over-caring for there plants.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> Okay let's be clear I am no longer asking how to keep it from flowering I simply want to have it grow after it starts flowering, meaning bud development is not improtant because I'm only interested in clones, so if there is a way to keep it on grow instead of bloom ferts or something like that to keep it growing while it flowers, if this isn't possible just tell me, but be clear I'm not trying to keep it from flowering, and I still have the question of keeping a plant going even through the winter months outside is it feasible to keep a mother alive outside for many seasons (no harvesting just cloning)?
> 
> I took pics today, they look great I'll post L8r...


well then thats improved a ton he/she is looking top shelf considering her recent battle with life ..as benny said you have a lllooooong summer ahead and she should hit the 10 ft mark with the good conditions available..camouflage maybe ? p.s can we have a pic of ya pot side on too !and does it have holes in the base ? thanks man take care lookin good!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

Get rid of the white bucket, it stands out like a sore thumb. If you are smart you will find a good spot, dig yourself a hole about a three feet deep by 18 inches in diameter, get yourself some good organic soil and put her in the ground. Then just sit back and let nature take it's course.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah and that buduv nailed it ! just let her recover a week or so ! then into a hole ! but camouflage ya pot if possible


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know why these pics got deleted but these are two other angles of Lady (once again Week 2 [1 week on root stimulator]):





Look at the new shutes, that means we got some roots...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd like to get a camaflouge grow bag for it if I leave it where it is (but the grow store is 75 miles away), but the pot is grey not white and I've done a complete walk around, yesterday afternoon and you cannot at this point see the plant from any direction unless you are within 4 feet of the plant and there is only one point you can get that close the rest is covered in the thicket. I will get you a potside pic and yes it has holes in the bottom, with a small rock elevating one side slightly to help it drain.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

When I transplant it to the ground out in Rolling Kansas, I would actually like to dig a 4 foot deep hole with a 3 foot diameter, cover the very bottom with a layer of large rocks followed by a layer of small rocks and then a layer of pebbles, coming up to a foot, to help with drainage, making the soil added 
3foot by 3foot, if I can get ahold of some SpinOut (Copper Hydroxide Paint) I'd like to paint the rocks with it to help with horizontal root growth once it reaches the soil floor...I think it would work out well providing a very large plant with many many clones to choose from...what do you think...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 24, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> I'd like to get a camaflouge grow bag for it if I leave it where it is (but the grow store is 75 miles away), but the pot is grey not white and I've done a complete walk around, yesterday afternoon and you cannot at this point see the plant from any direction unless you are within 4 feet of the plant and there is only one point you can get that close the rest is covered in the thicket. I will get you a potside pic and yes it has holes in the bottom, with a small rock elevating one side slightly to help it drain.


 
a chopper would see it from the sky, that is what they look for.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> a chopper would see it from the sky, that is what they look for.


 
I don't live in an area that does fly-overs really, because my area doesn't have a bad cultivation problem unlike farther north florida like Ocala where they do constant fly-overs and are busting growers everyday, but I've heard it stated that in those areas enough people grow that they could bust one person everyday and not eradicate the grower population.

Anyway here is that potside pic ya'll asked for:




P.S.: I'm begining to rotate it a quarter turn everyday to even out the growth a little...

Until I hear from you,
The Philosopher Stoned signing out...


----------



## DaTeMoThUgG (Apr 24, 2009)

I love your story and I love the fact that your plant is surviving! CONGRATS and condolences...I read it and was like geez. My birthday is actually March 19th. I was at the Ellen Degeneres show in Los Angeles that day. It's crazy how someone else's life can be impacted the same day in a totally different way...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree with you & then I look at this plant like he gifted this to us (my friend & I) we were our own circle of friends so when he passed on, he passed on his plant to us and for it to show itself at the time that it did I have to feel that that was him letting me know it's all good homie...

With the plant being resilient like this it has only strengthened my resolve in this matter, it's nice to be able to visit something that pays homage to him like this because he did not get buried, there is no gravesite to go to (like when my younger brother passed away) they cremated him and they have yet spread the ashes, for now though there is a serious pull to consecrate the grounds of Rolling Kansas with his ashes which would only make this more aptly his gravesite than ever, it's a wonderful life...

The Philosopher Stoned out...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sure you have heard of the crimping method of supercropping where you squeeze until it ruptures the inner husk without break the outer skin, this causes the plant to heal the damged area and create more new and even stronger nutrient pathways within the plant increasing yield overall, are there any ideas on how to do this when the plant gets big enough that the stem is too tough to squeeze with your fingers, I thought of using pliers but the jagged surface of pliers would prolly rip the outer skin...any suggestions?


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello...is anyone out there?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 29, 2009)

theres somewhere on your plant that you can pinch...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

True, question 'bout that, I'm new at putting that theory into practice, you just squeeze it till it makes a slight squishing sound and the area gets a little tender, right? and how many branches can I perform this on at once?

P.S.: Week 3 pics tomorrow I can't wait...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 30, 2009)

just pinch it hard enough to feel it give in.
And make sure its not hard enough to break it.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

Got these Week 3 pics (2 Weeks on the Root Stimulator):
First 2 angles...



I'm thinking of cutting a good 3-6 clones in a couple weeks what do you guys think?
Also what's with the spotting and speckling of the leaves at the bottom?

P.S.: Read my sig, it's very important...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

Week 3 (2 Weeks on Root Stimulator):
2nd 2 pics...



Lots of female preflowers, haven't seen any male though I have been checking...

Read my sig...


----------



## djdarkmeat (May 2, 2009)

Anyone got anything to say about the spots and speckling on the bottom leaves of my plant??????

I've heard that spider mites leave white spots on the tops of leaves take a look at the pics and tell me if that is what I am dealing with?


----------



## BWallHair (May 4, 2009)

Lady is no more! The local authorities incarcerated DJDarkmeat and the plant is probably destroyed. You know how the police do. Thanks for all yalls advice even though some of it we did not heed. Everyone else keep growing. Let's make a change!


----------

